# Anyone had any experience with these?



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

I bought these today. I will be doing food plots, a field for grazing and general land work around my place. I didn't have a ton of money to drop and ended up with these. Just wondering if anyone could give me the good, bad or ugly about them? Thanks

Woods RD 80 Harrow Disk...








And a King Kutter LR72 Landscape rake.....Not the Professional but not the Cheapis model either.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They'll work just fine. As with anything, if you ask more of something than it can handle, there will most certainly be an explosion and shrapnel. Otherwise, looking good!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

They way you take good care of your equipment should last life time.

Do you plan on making drop down grader blade on the rake?


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thomas said:


> They way you take good care of your equipment should last life time.
> 
> Do you plan on making drop down grader blade on the rake?


Not sure what you mean Thomas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think Thomas meant are you going to use it for grading by putting a blade on the rake? Might be wrong.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

dutchs said:


> Not sure what you mean Thomas?


York for example offers combo rake grader setup comes in darn handy,if you got the tools should be easy to make.
Have you considering added set of leveling/adjustment wheels,also should be easy to install on rake.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thomas said:


> York for example offers combo rake grader setup comes in darn handy,if you got the tools should be easy to make.
> Have you considering added set of leveling/adjustment wheels,also should be easy to install on rake.


I really haven't given it any thought but it sounds like a great idea. I'll definitely give both ideas consideration. Seems it would make the rake far more useful


----------

